# Vuelta - I Just Can't Get Excited



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

what is it about the vuelta that turns me off? part of me thinks its the crappy picture when i turn on the tv. but another part is just dulled after the excitement of the classics, the beauty of the giro, and the drama of the tour. i would rather have a bunch of one day classics-style races now, not another stage race. 

i find myself fast forwarding to final 10k. i know i shouldnt, but i cant stomach the picture...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't even know it was on. I'll have to check it out later on after work on Universal. No HD Universal SUCKS!


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

weltyed said:


> what is it about the vuelta that turns me off? part of me thinks its the crappy picture when i turn on the tv. but another part is just dulled after the excitement of the classics, the beauty of the giro, and the drama of the tour. i would rather have a bunch of one day classics-style races now, not another stage race.
> 
> i find myself fast forwarding to final 10k. i know i shouldnt, but i cant stomach the picture...


+1. I hit the fast forward button then feel guilty for doing so.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 on all that, I've never been stoked on the Vuelta. Maybe if they ran it with national teams instead of trade teams it would be a better lead-in to the worlds.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

There's no law saying you must get excited over a bike race.

I'm the same way; for a few riders it's their almost last chance to salvage their season / get a contract for next year, so it can make it interesting in that respect. 

But I think most of the peloton is just phoning it in.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Any bike racing on the TV is better than no bike racing on the TV.

I agree, though, that the picture quality on Universal sucks. I don't have HD but the TDF on Versus looked like it compared to Universal.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Let's quit crying about picture quality on Universal Sports. Just a few years ago there was NO Giro and NO Vuelta on TV, it was a two-hour highlights show on OLN/Versus. Then cycling.tv came along and what a rip off that was with all the tech issues they could never sort out. Personally, I'm stoked that Universal seems committed to pro cycling, carrying the Giro and Vuelta and UCI cyclocross races. They also covered Tirreno-Adriatico earlier this year.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

It's definitely not as exciting for me as the first 8 months of racing.

But, I watch online on EuroSport and it is another chance to hear King Kelly announcing

That sounds cool to me to race as national squads. I like that idea.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Let's quit crying about picture quality on Universal Sports. Just a few years ago there was NO Giro and NO Vuelta on TV, it was a two-hour highlights show on OLN/Versus. Then cycling.tv came along and what a rip off that was with all the tech issues they could never sort out. Personally, I'm stoked that Universal seems committed to pro cycling, carrying the Giro and Vuelta and UCI cyclocross races. They also covered Tirreno-Adriatico earlier this year.


Direct TV Customer here : I wish I could watch it - then I'd be able to complain as well!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

It's a picture quality thing. I know it's not Universal's feed or fault, so I am thankful just to be able to watch. I'm often wondering if Steve and Go-Go are taking guesses at who's in the frame? This is horrible for the sponsors. Often the riders just appear like one big blob.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I agree about the picture quality being a big factor. Although it's not a unique or new observation, it also doesn't help that much of the scenery in the Vuelta is brown and sand colored while the Giro and Tour are bright and beautiful green with an assortment of other bright colors from the vegetation. In comparison, much of the Vuelta looks like they're racing on the moon.

On the other hand, I've still been watching every day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Agreed that picture plays a part of it. I truly don't mind Gogo and Steve, but it's nice to be able to pick out riders because you can see them clearly. However, it's MUCH better than no racing at all or internet feeds that have various spyware. 

Perhaps not the most epic race of all time, but I'm not complaining. The TdF had to contest with a very epic Giro. Given that some teams are folding, I have a feeling some of these riders will be making some moves to try to attract attention for next year.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

The set up of the race provides for much more excitement at the end of most stages when guess what, most viewers are tuning in. The past few years the tour has not been nearly as exciting as the Giro or the Vuelta. Watching riders attack and then attack and then attack again is so much better than everybody marking Contador and waiting for him to make a move. The Tour may be the most grand spectacle as far as viewership and production, but the competition is usually better in the Giro and the Vuelta.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

After the insanity that marked the first week of this year's tour and practically all three weeks of this year's giro, any quote-unquote normal race would seem tame by comparison. 

As for the picture quality, for sure it doesn't help, but the vid quality of the giro wasn't any better.

And I like the scenery. Desolate. Untamed. With the occasional castle or stone village to give it personality.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I don't know, I think it's been a darn good race so far, with some great finishing courses.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mapei said:


> After the insanity that marked the first week of this year's tour and practically all three weeks of this year's giro, any quote-unquote normal race would seem tame by comparison.
> 
> As for the picture quality, for sure it doesn't help, but the vid quality of the giro wasn't any better.
> 
> And I like the scenery. Desolate. Untamed. With the occasional castle or stone village to give it personality.


I don't know about "normal". Cav has been losing sprints left and right in funny fashion. As opposed to earlier in the season where he was winning every single one.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing better than seeing Cavendish loose a sprint or two!

Great idea for a finish the other day, 20% grade for the last 1k!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the quasi-desert look of the Vuelta so far. It reminds me of SoCal (no wonder the Spaniards wanted it - feels like home.) But wait until they get up north to the Pyranees.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Marc said:


> I don't know about "normal". Cav has been losing sprints left and right in funny fashion. As opposed to earlier in the season where he was winning every single one.


Actually, apart from the TdF (and not including the first couple sprint stages there) Cav has not been at all dominant this season, and following his dental problems was not at all strong at the beginning of the season.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

So far it's been drama on the sprints. I like the bunch sprints when it's anybodies guess. I also like the mountains which start soon.

The picture is eh, but I'll take it.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

For me, it's because I can't see on television. I've tried the laptop to TV thing but the quality just doesn't work for me. Other than that, I would like to watch it so I've been following it online.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Why is the picture so bad? Other non-HD races/ programs do not look as bad as the ones on Universal.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

time to reconsider the Vuelta - crowds seem to be getting smaller every year, the race organization looks shoddy, and pretty soon racers will start dropping out in prep for Worlds.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Being that they're taking the feed from Spanish television, I'd say the fault lies somewhere in the "translation." Other sports that I occasionally watch on Universal have much better picture quality.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Direct TV Customer here : I wish I could watch it - then I'd be able to complain as well!


Try 604. DirectTV was going to offer Universal sports this month.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

From what I'm seeing I think what might be happening is this... they're not shooting this years Vuelta in HD (maybe next year)... but it is being shot in PAL standard def 16:9 (768i).

Eurosport HD and other euro HD sports networks are carrying it so they have to upscale it. 

I'm picking up Eurosport HD's stages via torrent and you can see it's been upscaled. What's really weird is that Universal's picture looks both upscaled and then cropped to down to SD dimensions and converted to NTSC. If that's true that's why it looks so bad over here.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

WeakMite said:


> From what I'm seeing I think what might be happening is this... they're not shooting this years Vuelta in HD (maybe next year)... but it is being shot in PAL standard def 16:9 (768i).
> 
> Eurosport HD and other euro HD sports networks are carrying it so they have to upscale it.
> 
> I'm picking up Eurosport HD's stages via torrent and you can see it's been upscaled. What's really weird is that Universal's picture looks both upscaled and then cropped to down to SD dimensions and converted to NTSC. If that's true that's why it looks so bad over here.


Omigod, why din't I think o' dat!

Actually a good explanation about something for which I haven't a clue. Like I said earlier, fuzzy or not, it's better to have it "sub-standard" than not have it at all.

Don't like it, turn off the TV.


----------



## Reddez (May 21, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the Vuelta. The stages are decent and i enjoyed the night time TTT. If you don't like it then don't watch. Some great competition is still taking place.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it may not have the big guns racing on this vuelta but it's friggin cool to see different stage winners every day


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm enjoying it. Scenery is good. The finishes have been exciting. We have no idea who will come out on top by the end.
You can't expect every Tour to be like this year's amazing Giro.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you have never watched the Vuelta...you should definately hang around for the mountain stages. It is the Giro and Tour stages of years past. The spanish aren't so concerned with things like pavement and weather conditions. I remember David Millar throwing his bike in the ditch on one climb/decent a few years back because he was so frustrated with it. 

My only gripe with it is they fill it with Spanish continental teams that have no buisness racing in the peloton, so many of the non-spanish elite riders want no part of the race. Too many crashes and risks. Also, the ones who do show usually quit before the big races in the montains because they were only there to get some extra fitness before the World Championships.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dont get me wrong, i am happy they are showing it here in the states. i know whith all the team movement it should set up for an esciting race, but i just cant bite on it. i always read the live updates on CN during the giro and tour, but something about the vuelta just turns me off. 

i do dvr it, but just ff to the final few k. the sprints have been interesting this year. but, again, the video quality is so bad its hard to watch it. but that doesnt explain why i dont read the live reports on CN...


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Now it's Petacchi's turn to make Cav cry.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

johnny dollar said:


> Now it's Petacchi's turn to make Cav cry.


The whole time today, GoGo was going on and on about Cav this and that and how he's going to win...and Petacchi edges him out at the line. Tehehehe. Good times.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

spookyload said:


> If My only gripe with it is they fill it with Spanish continental teams that have no buisness racing in the peloton, so many of the non-spanish elite riders want no part of the race.


What about the Italian teams during the Giro and US teams at the ToC? Sure it denies another team that's possibly better, but I don't think they're that much of a problem.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Not to mention getting to see Cavendish get waxed daily. I feel the same way about him as I do Tiger Woods, I love to see it when they dominate, but I also like to see people take them down.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

all i know is i picked the right team to win today's stage on the universal sweepstakes  

what's funny this morning was gogo said there's anton in the green jersey and it was a shot from the helicopter and i was watching this on a 46" LCD and had a hard time making out the color of the jersey let alone pick out Anton in the green jersey


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

foofighter said:


> all i know is i picked the right team to win today's stage on the universal sweepstakes
> 
> what's funny this morning was gogo said there's anton in the green jersey and it was a shot from the helicopter and i was watching this on a 46" LCD and had a hard time making out the color of the jersey let alone pick out Anton in the green jersey


Unless they have a race number to reference-the Universal Sports commentators pretty much are guessing about who is on screen.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Feed looks fine if you download the eurosport feed afterwards. Picture is just fine. 

Come to the darkside on cyclingtorrents.nl


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I can never seem to get those [email protected] torrents to work...
:incazzato: 



WeakMite said:


> From what I'm seeing I think what might be happening is this... they're not shooting this years Vuelta in HD (maybe next year)... but it is being shot in PAL standard def 16:9 (768i).
> 
> Eurosport HD and other euro HD sports networks are carrying it so they have to upscale it.
> 
> I'm picking up Eurosport HD's stages via torrent and you can see it's been upscaled. What's really weird is that Universal's picture looks both upscaled and then cropped to down to SD dimensions and converted to NTSC. If that's true that's why it looks so bad over here.


Hmmm! Makes sense.
I wonder if that explains why some of the other Euro bike races on Universal look pretty good (MTB, CX) while the Giro and Vuelta really really REALLY look like $#*%
Maybe they're shot in HD.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Can we get excited yet? Stage 11 finish had everything you could want from a GT. Attacks, blow ups, unexpected come backs, more blow ups. This race is still up in the air, and much more exciting than the TDF was this year.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

^^agreed. Field is wide open. TdF was a 2 horse race the whole way to Paris.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

its still only the second week. the tour was still open in week two.

i still cant get excited. i get the feeling the riders dont even care as much, what with teh worlds coming up. heck, some are even out drinking till all hours of teh morning.

maybe i just wanna see some cross now or something.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Cav _finally_ got one. 

And an easy one too. He better buy Goss a beer or five.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

johnny dollar said:


> Cav _finally_ got one.
> 
> And an easy one too. He better buy Goss a beer or five.



Maybe it was camera angle, but it looked like a lot of soft pedaling in the final meters from the pack.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> The whole time today, GoGo was going on and on about Cav this and that and how he's going to win...and Petacchi edges him out at the line. Tehehehe. Good times.


Easy win today for Cav as he and Goss cruise over the line while the others huffed and puffed. Clearly he is tuning up nicely for the World Champs while saving adrenaline and energy for the Big Day.

Cav Bashers make me laugh as they cling to every straw. No one, not even the Mighty Cav, can win *every* race they enter. Enjoy him, you are watching possibly the greatest sprinter of all time.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Enjoy him, you are watching possibly the greatest wanker of all time.


FIFY.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice bunny hop!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Today Cav wins again and bunny hops over the line. Brilliant!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, that was funny.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 diggin the bunny hop


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I heard the Super Mario theme song playing in my head for the bunny hop. It was awesome.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I find the lack of posts here regarding the individual Vuelta stages telling. 
There simply isn't the kind of interest in it as there is for the Giro, or certainly the TdF.
The scenery is good, the racing isn't bad- gotta love having so many different winners, and hey, it is a the last GT of the year (as the ads keep reminding me)
... and yet, somehow the excitement is pretty minimal.
Dunno if it's the abysmally poor picture or the horrendous commentating ("and an HTC Columbia rider on the front, with a Quick-Step rider behind" - well, no s#!t, we can SEE that, c'mon guys- Phil and Paul would be able to identify them!! [most of the time])


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Dunno if it's the abysmally poor picture or the horrendous commentating ("and an HTC Columbia rider on the front, with a Quick-Step rider behind" - well, no s#!t, we can SEE that, c'mon guys- Phil and Paul would be able to identify them!! [most of the time])


Given the poor camera resolution and the small viewing screen they're using, you can't blame them. I'm watching a 50" TV and I can barely tell who is who. 

BTW, today was an absolutely boring day. Nope, not a real race. Nothing to see here.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Anton should have bunny hopped.

First stage I watch this year and the race leader goes into a pothole at 70 km/h. I guess you have to be an Euskatel rider to do so but it's rotten luck nevertheless.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Given the poor camera resolution and the small viewing screen they're using, you can't blame them. I'm watching a 50" TV and I can barely tell who is who.


Yes but- when it's an HTC rider w/ lil' Danish flags on his arms, it shouldn't take too long to figure out who it is. (Yes, they finally did, but it took awhile)



spade2you said:


> BTW, today was an absolutely boring day. Nope, not a real race. Nothing to see here.


:lol: Yes, it was exceptionally interesting -excellent even- today. (Other than the picture, naturally...)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Today was finally a good stage. I like seeing the pros stand to go and then just collapse onto their saddle. 
I feel their lactate pain.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

and how come no one's crying foul that the peleton didnt wait for him?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foofighter said:


> and how come no one's crying foul that the peleton didnt wait for him?


Because he busted his elbow. He's not going to be riding with that, so why wait?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

but no one knew that at the time right?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

No USA interest + (by all accounts) Poor TV coverage for Americans = not worth bothering with for many people over the pond.

Personally, I love the Vuelta. Eurosport coverage is brilliant: The last 50+ kilometres live every afternoon and an hour of highlights in the evenings. For me, this year's Vuelta has been as interesting and enjoyable as the TdF. This year's champ by a long way was the Giro.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

foofighter said:


> but no one knew that at the time right?


If he'd gotten back on his bike within a minute or so the reaction might have been different. Everyone probably heard pretty quickly over their radios that he wasn't coming back though, just based off of how he looked. Kinda surprising that they didn't slow a little, but it was close to the finish and they were already going all out. They also didn't show the peloton immediately after the crash, so who knows.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BAi9302010 said:


> If he'd gotten back on his bike within a minute or so the reaction might have been different. Everyone probably heard pretty quickly over their radios that he wasn't coming back though, just based off of how he looked. Kinda surprising that they didn't slow a little, but it was close to the finish and they were already going all out. They also didn't show the peloton immediately after the crash, so who knows.


I was definitely surprised that no one slowed- quite the contrary, it looked like Liquigas was taking full advantage by putting the hammer down. 
Almost reminded me Cadel's awesome wheel change and the Spaniards showing him their version of "respect".


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

albert owen said:


> No USA interest + (by all accounts) Poor TV coverage for Americans = not worth bothering with for many people over the pond.
> 
> Personally, I love the Vuelta. Eurosport coverage is brilliant: The last 50+ kilometres live every afternoon and an hour of highlights in the evenings. For me, this year's Vuelta has been as interesting and enjoyable as the TdF. This year's champ by a long way was the Giro.


The Giro WAS awesome- despite the s#!tty US coverage- the Strade Bianca (?) stage was absolutely brilliant!
Yet, somehow the Vuelta... mmmm, not so much. Maybe it's knowing that so many great riders won't be competing?


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

harlond said:


> I don't know, I think it's been a darn good race so far, with some great finishing courses.


+1
I thought the Tour was boring as hell.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Shaggybx said:


> I thought the Tour was boring as hell.


I guess you didn't see stage 3 to Arenberg?


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I'm very interested, with Nicolas Roche up in 5'th position on GC after 16 stages and Sean Kelly commentating for Eurosport the flag is flying high again for Irish cycling.


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

Funnily enough, I am pretty sure that Nicholas Roche is not only the highest placed Irish rider, he is also highest placed French rider.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Saturday, must remind myself to get excited for what may be the best stage of any GT this year!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

coop said:


> Saturday, must remind myself to get excited for what may be the best stage of any GT this year!


Agreed. Saturday will be epic. While the 2010 Giro had more panache and was a full three-week struggle (remember the cross-wind-swept Dutch stages and the crashes; the strade bianchi; Zoncolan?), by the end of the Zoncolan stage it was pretty clear Basso was going to take pink, just a matter of time to see when Arroyo would wilt. Saturday, it's really a coin-flip between Nibali and Mosquera. Mosquera is a pure climber and -- with the bonus seconds -- has more in his favor to take the maillot rojo on the penultimate day!

And then the 3rd podium spot is up for grabs.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yup, today sucked. I can't wait to see how boring tomorrow will be.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job by Nibbles to fight for some extra seconds. Methinks he'll need it.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

He burned a lot of watts just to get those few seconds and on a day right before where the outcome could be decided by minutes. Don't know if that was such a wise expenditure of energy.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

This climb looks, uh, hard.

Hard hitting analysis here.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Great fight by Nibali. At one point I thought he had lost the race. On the steep slopes he would lose 5/6 seconds every time, but he'd win them back on the flatter sections.

I think Nibali could become a great rider. This is the second time this year he performs very well in a big tour.

He needs to learn to use a smaller gear on the steepest sections. I am convinced he would actually go faster than using those gears he pushes at very low RPM. But anyway, you can't say he is a bad climber.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great battle today. Nibali was incredibly strong and deserves to win what has been a very good and pretty exciting Vuelta.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i was on pins and needles watching the last 3km WOW Nibali is well deserving of this win


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Definitely one of the best finishes of the year. Great ride by both Nibali and Mosquera.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Well, that was a great race pretty much from start to finish. If you weren't interested, fair enough, but I don't think you can blame it on the race itself. And kudos to Farrar for winning his second stage. Is the gap between Cav and the rest narrowing?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

harlond said:


> Well, that was a great race pretty much from start to finish. If you weren't interested, fair enough, but I don't think you can blame it on the race itself. And kudos to Farrar for winning his second stage. Is the gap between Cav and the rest narrowing?


Nope, not on this evidence. Cav quite clearly tried to give the stage win to Goss. Goss didn't want it/have the legs and Farrar came through to win. No worries for Cav, he had the Green in the bag.
This is twice now that Cav has lost a stage through being generous to a team-mate. Remember how he slowed right down in last year's TdF so that George H could get Yellow and got himself penalized and as a consequence lost Green?

BTW Farrar is getting better though and is definitely the second best (tied with Greipel)sprinter in the peleton.


----------

